# Hot Rod Jeep



## EBorraga

I showed some in progress photo's of this over the winter. I've spent almost 2 years rebuilding this thing from the ground up. Kind of a frame off rebuild. The only thing original is the frame and the shell of the Jeep. I rebuilt the engine, transmission, transfer case, differentials, complete new fuel system with new tank and lines. The brake system is totally new, added racing seats with a 5 point harness seat belt, total refabbed dash panel with autometer gauges. And tons of other crap i cant remember. I just recently added the bikini top, as it's too dang hot to drive without it. 
Only thing left to do is paint the hood, but i have to find the time to do it.
Here's some before and after pics. Whattaya guys think??


----------



## Drstrangefart

Awwww yeah. Daddy like.


----------



## Florida Marine

Nice job. I have a 1993 Bronco I am about to do the same...needs much love.

I just need two of me to get it done.


----------



## PenMan1

Nice job, Ernie! The hood is my favorite. You see a lot of that color on Jeeps here in Georgia


----------



## Mason Kuettel

Nice...now the real fun begins, right?


----------



## IPD_Mr

It all looks cool to me other than one thing.  I dislike the hood.  Another color, same color in gloss, but not in primer red.  Need to show some photos of the engine too.


----------



## glycerine

IPD_Mr said:


> It all looks cool to me other than one thing. I dislike the hood. Another color, same color in gloss, but not in primer red. Need to show some photos of the engine too.


 
He said that he still needs to paint the hood, it's not staying that color.

I think that's awesome.  My dad and I rebuilt an old Chrysler and I loved it.  It's a fun, sometimes overwhelming project!  I probably would have quit halfway through because I have a short attention span.  It's good to see that you're sticking with it.


----------



## EBorraga

IPD_Mr said:


> It all looks cool to me other than one thing. I dislike the hood. Another color, same color in gloss, but not in primer red. Need to show some photos of the engine too.


 
Mike it will be yellow. I had to put the hood on it to get it inspected and licensed. I just need a few days off from work to finidh it. I'll take a few more pics and post. It's not a show car, just a fun toy for the summer


----------



## glycerine

I think you should do something like this on the hood: http://www.lamborghinimiami.com/sharpie_car.htm


----------



## EBorraga

Here ya go Mike. Just a couple quick shots


----------



## IPD_Mr

Holy cow, is that a carburetor in there?  Do you know how long it has been since I have seen one of those?


----------



## Richard Gibson

I drove a Jeep CJ-5 for 10 years in my younger days. LOVED IT!  Looks like you did a great job on the redo. Now enjoy your labor


----------



## JeffT

Looks like fun! Great job on the restoration...


----------



## Dalecamino

Ya done good on it Ernie. I like the Diamond Plate on the corners. Put a chrome valve cover on it. Back in the day, it didn't matter what we had, if it had chrome covers, we gained 20 HP :biggrin: Nice work !


----------



## Finatic

It's a Jeep thing! Once you get it, you got it forever.  Nice ride with lots of good work.


----------



## Russianwolf

Great start, but something is missing...........


MUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewishman

Looks like a PERFECT disc golf cart!


----------



## Boz

Nice work.  Projects like this are are great fun when they are done.  I am finishing up a 3 year project restoring a Norton Commando.  I pick up the seat today and the painted parts are to be delivered next week.  The primary is still in pieces and I have a deadline to have it in New York the 18th of next month for the international Norton rally.


----------



## MarkD

Very cool ride! 
I'm thinking a nice big burl for the hood! :biggrin:


----------



## mountainrocker

She's great, wish she was mine!


----------



## bitshird

Nice ride Ernie. I'll bet you would roast in about an hour with out the Bikini. sure looks like fun.
We used to buy old army surplus jeeps and put little Buick aluminum V6's in them,  way back in the 60's


----------



## sbell111

glycerine said:


> I think you should do something like this on the hood: http://www.lamborghinimiami.com/sharpie_car.htm



Gallardos are small, but one would never fit on a Jeep hood.


----------



## Lenny

Great Job, Ernie!!!!  

I had a Jeep CJ-5 with a V-6 and Warn overdrive way back when. Used to go 4-wheeling with a friend who had a Toyota Landcruiser with a nice winch mounted on the front. He used it many times ... to hook on to me and pull himself out when he couldn't make it through! I only got stuck once! When you get those stuck you are REALLY STUCK!!! :biggrin:

Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Jgrden

Best looking Jeep I have seen, ever.


----------



## ctubbs

What's wrong with the hood?  Here in KY, that is the state color for almost all trucks and 4X4's, on at least one panel.  Heck, if it is not in primer, it has to be new!  And who wants a shiney new 4X4?  Not a chance, I'd be afraid I'd get a scratch on it, then I would have to put the red primer all over it.  Nah, just start out with primer.  The south's true truck color.
By the way Ernie, way nice ride.  Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## EBorraga

Thanks everyone, like I said it's just a toy. My niece loves this thing. We gotta drive it anytime we go somewhere. It's extremely hot on the legs though. Gonna have to insulate the firewall. I'm not big into four wheeling. I'm more of a speed freak:biggrin:.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine

Very nice, she looks great.  

I had a CJ-5 years ago and got it running.  I just picked up a 1947 CJ-2A for a frame off restoration.  I start next week, can't wait.

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## boxerman

Nice jeep I like the 8 ball shifter.


----------



## S.A.Mappin

You're still using the Rochester carb, I'd like to try a different carb on my jeep.  You just don't get the power from the original carburetors.


Did you redo all the vacuum lines? I'll bet that was a mess!!!

Great job on the jeep, hope it was worth the effort put in, it sure looks good!!


----------



## EBorraga

S.A.Mappin said:


> You're still using the Rochester carb, I'd like to try a different carb on my jeep. You just don't get the power from the original carburetors.
> 
> 
> Did you redo all the vacuum lines? I'll bet that was a mess!!!
> 
> Great job on the jeep, hope it was worth the effort put in, it sure looks good!!


 
The carb is a hopped up rochester from JEG'S. As for the vacuum lines, I eliminated darn near everyone of them.


----------

